# M3 Carbon black paint correction detail



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A 2 day, 2 stage paint correction detail was carried out on this Carbon black M3 by Envy Valeting last week. 1st one of these in a while, but in the past had rather a lot of them but its always a pleasure to do these:thumb:

OK here we go anyway! I quoted this one when I was down in Poole doing the 1M coupe a few weeks back and I'm glad to say the owner decided to get the work done.



















The wheels were removed after cleaning and taken to a local place that re-polished and lacquered the faces as there was none present anymore.














































The wash process (no pics as time was tight) was my usual process of starting with the wheels, APC in door shuts, boot, fuel filler areas and followed by SSF, rinse and the TBM to wash. Rinse and dried ready to clay.



















The clay of choice was Dodo Gentle grey and was no real surprise!










Once clayed the car was taken indoors, wheels removed and taken to be sorted elsewhere.

Paint depth readings showed normal, so, some before pics of the victim!



















Work starts on the rear quarter...










Unrefined










I quickly settled on the Scholl Concepts S03 gold followed by menz final finish, polishing and refining each panel before moving onto the next.Wiping down in between sets with Eraser and checking work with the Sungun, halogens and brinkmann










Middle section polished














































Rear pillar polished



















Front wing




























Starting to clean up now























































Some finishing touches



















The interior was detailed and leather treated to Dr Leathers wipes, glass cleaned, tailpipes polished, plastics, tyres dressed etc etc.

Wax of choice was the mighty Dodo Supernatural, and here she is all buffed off and ready for the proud owner.....


















































































and finally










Thanks for looking

Tim


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work, my favourite car, my favourite wax.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking great Tim, was very grubby beforehand!

Some lovely looking Italian Stalions in there too, the 550 has gotta be my favourite!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## justinp (Nov 5, 2011)

I know this car and I can confirm that it was seriously neglected. Terrific correction and I believe you have educated the owner to look after it. Well done.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

ooooff that was a bit unloved , looking great now :thumb: pretty line up behind outside shorts ( fez,gt-40 ,porker, masser)


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

There's nothing as bad as a dirty M3.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice turnaround, thanks for posting.


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking good Tim :thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great turn around, was a right state to start with, how could you let such an awesome car get so grimey


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

looks great.

the E46 is still looking modern which is why i love them so much. great cars - makes me miss my 330 coupe


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

That look's great, sad to see someone treat an M3 like that


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely job and great choice of wax


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice job buddy....dont you just love Carbon Black....


----------



## m3/74 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great job Tim, excellent work very happy )


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

m3/74 said:


> Great job Tim, excellent work very happy


Thanks very much Andy. I'm very glad you're pleased:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice ....

So when you doing the Ford GT then  ...!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Nice ....
> 
> So when you doing the Ford GT then  ...!!!


I keep crossing its path, but not happened yet.



*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> Nice job Tim


Cheers Paul


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

High level of work Tim, as expected. Customer must have been dripping some drops in his pants. Was the paint very hard ? I have to do my wife's E46 in silver and my E91, silver too. Been trying with the polishes-you-know-which-ones and I can't get them to do the proper bite :-\


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class turnround Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

chch said:


> High level of work Tim, as expected. Customer must have been dripping some drops in his pants. Was the paint very hard ? I have to do my wife's E46 in silver and my E91, silver too. Been trying with the polishes-you-know-which-ones and I can't get them to do the proper bite :-


Thanks Kristian, much appreciated
_Normal_ hardness for the E46, on the hard side but as expected. You just know its going to be a long job so you just have to knuckle down to it!
Think +ve and that really helps.
The E91, done a few and found them VERY hard. Depressingly hard, several hits per panel.
I'll come over and help



butler2.8i said:


> Top class turnround Tim


Thanks very much Hope you are well?!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks Kristian, much appreciated
> _Normal_ hardness for the E46, on the hard side but as expected. You just know its going to be a long job so you just have to knuckle down to it!
> Think +ve and that really helps.
> The E91, done a few and found them VERY hard. Depressingly hard, several hits per panel.
> *I'll come over and help*


Room for a little one in your case Tim?!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing, dream car.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> Thanks Kristian, much appreciated
> The E91, done a few and found them VERY hard. Depressingly hard, several hits per panel.
> I'll come over and help





JBirchy said:


> Room for a little one in your case Tim?!


Friends, feel free to come over, beer is much cheaper over here 

If you will find time, and will to come, you are always invited. Apart from the plane ticket, everything else is peanuts.


----------

